# Steriods + Martial Arts



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

has anyone have any stories relating to steriod use in the MA


----------



## Wmarden (May 4, 2003)

Once read a magazine article about a guy who lost to one of the gracies at an early UFC, but the gracie was so worn out that he could not come out for the next bout.  Guys name was Kimo or something like that.  He mentioned his past steroid use.  I myself looked into them when I was really serious about my lifting.  But never took it any further than the reading stage.


----------



## moromoro (May 5, 2003)

YEAH TO SCARED

THERES a lot of good over the counter products now anyway but do you use these supplements to help them in your MA??????


----------



## Wmarden (May 6, 2003)

What I take now is basically a combination of multivitamins, minerals, and a tablet that has some MSM and Glucosamine in it for joint health.   Sometimes take protein bars or drinks as a meal replacement when I can't get a decent meal.


----------



## Withered Soul (May 8, 2003)

My kung-fu teacher once worked in a gym and he found two bottles of the stuff in the locker rooms. And it said on the bottle that certain "things" will shrink. Why would someone want to take them if they make it shrink?!?


----------



## Wmarden (May 8, 2003)

Suffice it to say there are ways and methods of coping, various counter agents, etc.  
As for steroids, I don't think they will help the general martial artist as much as good hard work.  A certain maturation process is essential to progress, and no short cuts will help this.  As a matter of fact they will hinder the mental aspects because people tend to rely on them instead of their training.  I suppose that might be part of the reason I did not take the leap.  Because basically i enjoy training for its own sake, not for the end product.  At least not totally for the end product.  I just love to lift and train.  The strength I obtain is mostly useful as a guideline or goal marker or test for my will.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Withered Soul _
> *My kung-fu teacher once worked in a gym and he found two bottles of the stuff in the locker rooms. And it said on the bottle that certain "things" will shrink. Why would someone want to take them if they make it shrink?!? *


Anything dealing with the endocrine system can cause long-term damage.

Steroids, andro...  They can shrink your balls.  However, creatine cannot.

Moromoro, it seems you're one of those kids who think they can get big off supplements.  Let me repeat the triangle...  Training, diet, and rest.  You need ALL THREE.  Supplements cannot replace any one of those.  If your diet is bad, supplements do ****.  If you don't rest, supplements don't do anything.  If you don't train, supplements don't do **** (improving performance).

If you have all three which I doubt you have, then you can add supplements.  Even then, supplements will do ****.  It will not give you an extra edge as everyone thinks.  Rather, it is more of a security thing "just in case" your diet is less than perfect or something like that.

For athletes, a multi is best.  Some can add protein supplements but the #1 thing for MAists is CARBS.  Take complex CARBS, not protein.  Carbs USE protein.  Without carbs, proteins won't do much for athletic performance.  Bodybuilders take at least 3000 of their calories from carbs out of their daily 8000+ to gain mass.  This isn't some Atkins diet, but for athletic performance.  You need carbs.  Then think about proteins.  Before a match, simple carbs should be taken.  But those people who think that 300g of protein and 30g of carbs will help them, guess again.  Most don't even consume enough water to even be thinking about 300g of protein, or creatine.

Supplements will NOT increase your lifts.  Sorry.  Creatine can increase weight, but most of it will be water weight and if you stop cycling it, then you will lose some poundage.  Most of the gains from lifting after supplements is psychological.

The only thing that can help lifts is steroids.  Powerlifters take steroids to increase their lifts, while bodybuilders take it to increase mass.  Creatine can increase endurance somewhat, but it does not increase the amount of weight you use.  Protein, is just protein.  Whey protein has one unique attribute that it is quickly absorbed (ideal after working out) but it's still protein.  Glucose is ideal after working out also for an insulin spike, but that's if your intention is on mass gain.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 16, 2003)

And another thing, most people don't even know HOW to use supplements or steroids.  Taking whey before going to sleep is useless.  Loading 50g every day for a year of creatine is useless.  Taking 300ml of dbol every day is useless.  Taking 300g of protein at a time is useless.


----------



## Wmarden (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> * Taking 300g of protein at a time is useless. *



Actually a decent 100 grams of protein in a shake can serve some good, if you do not like those around you.   I used to clear rooms back when I was taking shakes with less protein than that.


----------

